# Lighting question



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Does anyone know a source for flickering lights?. I am re-doing a haunted house and would love to have one in it, paricularly in red. I found something close at Miniatronics, but I think from their description their's only dims and brightens. Can I wire in a tiny capacitor to a standard red light? Any (and all) suggestions would be appreciated. Pictures of haunted house are attached before I start tearing it out.Thanks!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I used this...

http://www.bakatronics.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=494


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A cheap source of flickering lights is to buy some of the flickering votive candles, they have a flickering LED in them. Many dollar type stores have them, I found a bunch of them at a local Dollar store at 3/$1.00, hard to beat that.

The ones I bought also had a nice CR2032 battery and a slide switch the exact size used in Lionel locomotives, so for 33 cents each I not only got the flickering LED, but also the battery and slide switch. Cheapest deal in town.


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys - I think I found exactly what I want at Fifer - a "flickering fire" set of LEDs.


----------

